
Visualizing JavaScript Code as 3D Cities - hjs2
https://medium.com/@aserg.ufmg/visualizing-javascript-code-as-3d-cities-5785867f7d85#.66rur3ebu
======
Pica_soO
This, for C++ - and visualizing data-access behavior as train traffic, pushing
one another out if not frequently requested into the districts station..

